# Favorite Animal Crossing Game?



## SoftFairie (Nov 3, 2015)

I know what you're all thinking...

"This girl again?!?"

Yep! I just love making polls for some reason... 

What's your favorite animal crossing game?


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 3, 2015)

i have played exactly 1 ac game, and that's acnl, so guess what i'm voting for?
i'm getting hhd for xmas though and i can't wait c:


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 3, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> i have played exactly 1 ac game, and that's acnl, so guess what i'm voting for?
> i'm getting hhd for xmas though and i can't wait c:



I've played wild world and new leaf but I'd have to say new leaf!

Also hhd is awesome, I got it this past weekend and I can't seem to put it down lol.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 3, 2015)

Even though I have never played Animal Crossing : Happy Home Designer, it looks and is so fun! I watched through multiple walk through but there is no hope I'm getting it myself. ب_ب


----------



## Millefeui (Nov 3, 2015)

New Leaf is the only AC game I have played. I am curious about the original AC, but I can't bring myself to put a huge amount of hours in it, when I have my town and stuff in New Leaf. Also, I am not particularly interested in Happy Home Designer or that cash grab Wii U game.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 3, 2015)

New Leaf, by far! I have two copies. 

I started with Wild World, which I seem to play for a few months every couple of years. I have Happy Home Designer and I played it quite a bit for a few weeks before I put it down. I'm sure I'll play again in the future, but I don't enjoy it as much as the other games.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2015)

ur font hurts my eyes :'(


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd say new leaf since I like the fact you're the boss of your own town. It makes you feel important.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 3, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> Even though I have never played Animal Crossing : Happy Home Designer, it looks and is so fun! I watched through multiple walk through but there is no hope I'm getting it myself. ب_ب



It is fun! 

Aww, why not?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> ur font hurts my eyes :'(



You mean the color? 

I'm sorry I'll change it lol


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2015)

My favorite overall is New Leaf just because there's so much to do. You can hang out with friends, get villagers from the trade forums, set down patterns to make your town more unique, go to the island, and tons of other things. 

My second favorite is the Gamecube game. I played that so much as a kid and it still has a very unique charm to it. 

I never played Wild World, dislike City Folk, am barely interested in Happy Home Designer, and don't expect much from the Amiibo Festival game.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

I never played any animal crossing games besides new leaf.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 3, 2015)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW LEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAF XD

A lot of stuff has been improved in New Leaf compared to the older AC games, so it's my favourite.

I'm going to try and get HHD for Christmas, though. I can't wait!


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 3, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> My favorite overall is New Leaf just because there's so much to do. You can hang out with friends, get villagers from the trade forums, set down patterns to make your town more unique, go to the island, and tons of other things.
> 
> My second favorite is the Gamecube game. I played that so much as a kid and it still has a very unique charm to it.
> 
> I never played Wild World, dislike City Folk, am barely interested in Happy Home Designer, and don't expect much from the Amiibo Festival game.



Happy Home Designer is fun but It's different in the fact that you can't do things like in the other ac games.

I don't really expect much from Amiibo Festival either tbh.

I wish they would make a newer version of New Leaf, add new things and buildings, PWP, etc.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

I doubt they will. To me it's fine the way it is


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 3, 2015)

Dark Gamer 8525 said:


> I doubt they will. To me it's fine the way it is



I doubt either and if they do it probably won't be any time soon. 

I agree though it is fine but I think after a while people will want new features. (maybe it's just me though)


----------



## Romaki (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, I never played the original or City Folk, but New Leaf was definitely an extreme step up from Wild World.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They could (and should) just make update data for it, Happy Home Designer already got an update.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 4, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I doubt either and if they do it probably won't be any time soon.
> 
> I agree though it is fine but I think after a while people will want new features. (maybe it's just me though)



Yeah true it would be nice if they did some new updates to the game. Add more things to do and so on since it does get boring once In a white.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm a nostalgic baby at all times so ACPG is probably my favorite, despite its many limitations. New Leaf definitely blows every other Animal Crossing title out of the water in terms of content, but Population Growing will always have a special place in my heart due to the memories I have of playing it.

Especially since the villagers seemed to have way more personality. I miss that.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 4, 2015)

I never knew at the time others existed until I looked them up.


----------



## twisty (Nov 5, 2015)

I've played every game so far, and New Leaf is def my favorite. ^^ There's just so many things to do, and I love landscaping my town! Wild World was definitely my fave as a kid, though. My siblings and I would play together all the time. <3


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ah that's cool maybe I'll try the other games than.


----------



## FruitSparkle (Nov 7, 2015)

I like Happy Home Designer the best! Animal Crossing Gamecube is my second favorite.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 7, 2015)

New leaf with out a doubt is my only option, it's the only animal crossing I've played before.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 7, 2015)

Here are my favorites in order: New Leaf, Population Growing, Happy Home Designer, City Folk, and lastly, Wild World. Yeah, yeah, quit your booing...


----------



## cherrypup309 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've played all the games so far, starting with population growing, city folk, wild world, new leaf, and then HHD. However, New Leaf is probably my favorite with HHD really close c:


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 7, 2015)

Is Happy Home Design worth getting?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 7, 2015)

New Leaf. It feels like there's more to do than any previous Animal Crossing game.

Believe it or not though, Happy Home Designer is my second favorite. I really like designing houses, so this is a lot of fun for me. It has features that New Leaf doesn't, so it feels like it complements NL.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ah that's cool I may have to get the game someday


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 11, 2015)

New Leaf. I love the original too.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 12, 2015)

The features in new leaf are pretty fun


----------



## Minerva (Nov 13, 2015)

New Leaf is my favorite.


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

i definitely have extremely fond memories of animal crossing: wild world. it was my first animal crossing game and i had it for years and years, i logged so many hours on that game and would play it with my little sister over wi-fi almost nonstop. i was a dumb kid so i didn't know much of the strategy or understand a lot of the mechanics but i did get myself a decent tan and achieved a ton of milestones. i might have also completed my house. the holidays from that game that never passed over to the recent games like la di da day and the flea market and so on. (i want to steal my villager's cute furniture gosh darnit!) i even bought a japanese copy out of nostalgia. mostly to practice my japanese skills and see how they changed the dialogue and such.

the gamecube version was one i only got to play via emulator. since my computer wasn't very powerful it was kind of a nightmare to run, but i recently acquired a gamecube and copy of the animal crossing for gamecube! it's still low poly and cute but i feel like overall it's aged well. i've been busy lately so i haven't played it much but there's something so charming and quintessentially "animal crossing" about the gamecube title. i love how wide it is, i love the villagers and their speech, i love the cute little details and secrets strewn about the town. kicking those balls around is a lot of fun, especially if a villager is playing with you. i still need to do the morning aerobics. cleaning gracie's car was a pretty fun minigame.

i didn't play much of animal crossing: city folk. it was boring and tedious. i felt like the models were a bit off and i liked the concept of the city but it felt kinda... badly rushed. you had to wait forever to do anything fun and the unlocking of certain places felt so... arbitrarily complicated?? idk it's just not a favorite. not bad, rather so-so.

by far my favorite tothis day has to be new leaf. i love this game with all my heart. the graphics are perfect. the 3D is lovely. the improvements and fixes and amount of control you have over the game compared to previous games literally makes me want to cry. and we can swim!!! finally!! that was one of the first things i tried to do when i picked up wild world.

i can't wait to see what the wii u version will bring!


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol my jaw dropped when I saw the huuuge bar for New Leaf. I thought that the original and NL would have around the same amount of votes.

I chose the original, but New Leaf is definitely a close second for me.


----------



## Utsukishi (Nov 21, 2015)

Although I feel like I left NL for HHD, I still know that deep down NL will always be my fave. I mean I've played so much of that game. I even spent over a week just playing it and not doing anything else. I could probably still get really into it. With HHD, designing can take it's toll. Especially since I usually need to be creative to make it and it can get hard sometimes when you have either too little or too much furniture (depending on the theme)


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ouch, Wild World getting snubbed! If it had been my top 2, WW would have been there with NL, I got hooked back on the series thanks to WW, and still play it a decade later- not nearly as heavy as 2005-2010, but still, every so often.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 27, 2015)

City Folk is probably my favorite. Animal Crossing GCN and Wild World are either tied or are very close seconds. I feel like all three are polished, all of them have their goods and bads.

I hate NL despite it being my first AC game.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Gah <3 Animal crossing new leaf, I was going to pick city folk as well but it was kind of an hassle when playing on the wii and the new leaf version had more content/upgrades too. Wild world was really fun back then but the graphics and pixelation kind of hurt my eyes and reminded me of Minecraft a little now xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 27, 2015)

ARRRRRRRGH i both love HHD and NL can i say both?? XD


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

My favorite would have to be New Leaf, followed by the first one (Population Growing). I wasn't a huge fan of City Folk or Wild World, and I haven't yet played Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Sjokolade (Dec 28, 2015)

Wild World, simply because it was the first game I played. Although I love New Leaf, I'll never get the same experience as the first time I played and everything was new and exciting.


----------

